# My 300 sputters and misses at startup when cold???



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ok i have been having this problem on and off for several months now, this mainly happens first in the morning or after work, start the car and it idles a lil rough u go to give it gas and if u go to slow it will just cut out complety and die sometimes, go fast and kinda work it a lil u can easily hold it around 1500-2000 and it runs great, now when u put it in gear and start rolling it will just sputter and miss like crazy u can really hear it with the straight pipe, but! as soon as u give it some boost, it will instantly go away and run strong under hard acceleration, fall back in the cruisin mode with no boost around 0psi it will do it again, it will usally only do this for about 3-4 mins??? can anyone help me out with this one???? thanks

>>i replaced the fuel filter a couple months ago, plugs are fairly new platiums, and ngk wires


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine did that too. I think it has something to do with one of the air valves on the side of the intake manifold. 3-4 minutes it would go away and run fine. Mine did it all the time, summer or winter.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

well at least i know i;m not the only one going nuts, now how do i fix it?? man it really ticks me off!!!!  does urs still do it or has it stopped


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

turboZX said:


> well at least i know i;m not the only one going nuts, now how do i fix it?? man it really ticks me off!!!!  does urs still do it or has it stopped


MINE does the EXACT same thing.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

hello wheres all the hardcore 300 experts, i figured someone might have an idea for the cause of this mabey


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Check your ECU codes first.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

turboZX said:


> hello wheres all the hardcore 300 experts, i figured someone might have an idea for the cause of this mabey


It's not that big a deal. 3-4 minutes, it's gone. It's the age of the car and the components involved... We use our expertise on serious problems, or modifications. This is not a serious problem.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check your IAC valve.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Check your IAC valve.


srry man but what and where is the IAC 

and i do need to run a dianostic check on it, i have acess to all that good stuff


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Idle Air Control valve... Driver side middle of the intake manifold..


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Also got a similar issue out of the Air Regulator Valve on the Passenger Side of the intake. You'd notice a high idle along with the crap starts with this being fubar'd.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

turboZX said:


> srry man but what and where is the IAC
> 
> and i do need to run a dianostic check on it, i have acess to all that good stuff


I don't think it'll show up on a diagnostic. The ECU diagnostic functions were extremely basic back then, since these cars are pre OBD-1.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

RocketRodent said:


> Also got a similar issue out of the Air Regulator Valve on the Passenger Side of the intake. You'd notice a high idle along with the crap starts with this being fubar'd.


ok so i was searching and reding about rough idle in the morning, what this guy said up here is happining to me right now, horrible morning start and high idle. i just got my car back from the shop MAF replaced along with eng. temp sensor. and all other tune ups( fuel and air filter, plugs, wires, cap, and rotor, FPR, oxygen sensor), 
can anyone elaberate a little on the air regulator valve?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

asleepz said:


> Check your IAC valve.


I've had this suggested before. Seems logical enough. What exactly are we looking for on it? Carbon-buildup? Could you elaborate on this a little, please? Much thanks!!


----------

